# Exhaust problems



## yellowjacket (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi everyone just registered been looking at the forum for awhile. I have a problem and I do not want to take it to a dealership unless I have to. I have an 04 gto that I got back in January it has a little over 1700 miles on it. When I drive it for awhile I get black dust on the back end from rear wheel to reae wheel. I don't think it is brake dust because it is not on the wheels. Does any one know what is causing this?


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

rubber off of tires, burnoutboy, lol j/k i don;t know on that


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

How is your gas mileage, could be running very rich


----------



## yellowjacket (Dec 6, 2005)

I avarage about 38 miles a week at about 17 mpg.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

welcome jacket :cheers: do u put tire shine on them. i do and have black stuff all the time. even when i go 145+ mph can u belive that


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

yellowjacket said:


> I avarage about 38 miles a week at about 17 mpg.


Very well may be. See if this thread describes your prob:

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=3308&highlight=rich


----------



## yellowjacket (Dec 6, 2005)

Read the threads and and it does describe my problem. Would a dealer know how to fix it?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

onlly if they can diagnose you actually have a problem.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

yellowjacket said:


> Read the threads and and it does describe my problem. Would a dealer know how to fix it?


If you've got black dust all over the back of your car (and it's not vaporized mustang) I'd say you have a problem. I would take it to a dealer to have a look at.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

yellowjacket said:


> Read the threads and and it does describe my problem. Would a dealer know how to fix it?


Oh, and GROUCHO who posted that thread is a memeber on this site. He may be able to help.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

groucho is always helpful.


----------

